# BermudaBen's Royal Bengal Lawn Journal



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

​*ROYAL BENGAL & MAYA BERMUDA GRASS*


July 2020 - Maya Bermudagrass (Don't let it fool you)

I have decided to create a new journal as I switch to a Royal Bengal & Maya mix. Last fall I gave a lot of thought about a few things: prodiamine, ryegrass, glyphosate, and a better seeded bermudagrass. As I stated numerous times in my last journal, I have been extremely disappointed with Maya (RAD-CD1). I thought about all my options and decided not to waste the money on prodiamine and ryegrass because I planned to test out the theory of using glyphosate on dormant Bermuda. Killing off all the early spring weeds was a success. As the Bermuda has begun to green-up, I've observed about half has been killed off. I believe if I had sprayed earlier, sometime in the first week of January, it would have been okay. I had planned last year to heavily thin the Maya this year to make a bed for another variety. I tossed around the idea of spending the money on Arden 15, but my wife and I are selling the house later this year and I won't get to fully enjoy it.

I landed on Royal Bengal as my bermudagrass of choice given the situation. I've seen other members mention it, but it doesn't seem to be a well vetted variety. Unfortunately, my lawn won't be an example of pure Royal Bengal, but it should give you all an idea of its nature. I planted 25lbs of Royal Bengal and the last 8-10lbs of Maya I had on 8,000sf of lawn… It's going to be THICK. I know it's way overkill, but I need this grass to grow so the house looks presentable.

This past week I scalped the lawn down to dirt, rented an overseeder, and went over the lawn probably a half a dozen times. I put down a starter fertilizer, but realize now I should have waited until the seeds sprouted. I'm watering pretty heavy at around 7am and about 4-5 minutes per zone every 3 hours during the day to keep it moist. After the seeds sprout I'll cut the water back.

April 5, 2021 - Scalped & Overseeded with Royal Bengal











May 13, 2021


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

May 30, 2021


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

I am in your area and starting a back yard reno of my own. I am leaning towards Royal Bengal, would you give it a thumbs up? Arden 15 is of course an option but twice the price. I am not looking for a HOC under 1", just a smooth looking lawn.

Thanks!


----------

